# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Hello

## Miroku

Hola a todos, soynuevo en este foro :D
bueno tengo 15 años y hace poco descubri mas afondo este mundo de la magia y me encato :D.

Ahora en lo que mas me concentro es a la cartomagia ya quecreo que esta mas a mi alcanze.

bueno como veo que en este foro no se puede preguntar sobre revelar un truco... -.-

solo preguntare esto. :D.

1)¿ahy algun hilo que pueda remplazar al hilo magico?, por que  donde vivo y a sus alrededores, no ahy de este hilo.. x.x


bueno solo eso. 
Espero estar por un buen camino... 

Saludos a todos y chau.

----------


## Pulgas

Existen algunas alternativas.
Si le echas un vistazo a los vídeos de Ammar "Easy To Master Thread Miracles" encontrarás muchas respuestas.
Un saludo.

----------


## Miroku

Bueno muchisimas gracias por la respuesta.

perocreo que tendre que esperarme ya que no tengo dinero para tal dvd.. xD
 :O10:  :O10:

----------

